# Shower enclosure parts



## Raylo

I have a Craft Diston Industries glass stall shower enclosure and need some parts (door handle and vinyl door bottom "wiper" strip). I have the part numbers but it looks like Craft Diston is out of business AFAICT. Their URL took me to a muscle building website and all the phone numbers I have found for mfg and distribution centers are disconnected. Anyone know if someone bought up their parts inventory? Otherwise it looks like I may have to improvise....


----------



## SABL

Found what seems to be similar to "Sweets" catalogue that I used frequently when doing commercial carpentry. Have a look and see if you can find something that will work.

Tub And Shower Doors Manufacturers Directory


----------



## mjn994

I used to install Craft Diston doors and have some new parts available. If you know the model number or what you might need let me know and I can help. I have the grey bottom vinyl sweep that you need. Let me know


----------



## keljmu

yes I need the gray vinly door sweep at the bottom of the shower door. how can I get it.


----------



## mjn994

If you have a paypal account I send you an invoice...I would just need to know the state where the item is getting shipped.


----------



## flifus

*Re: Shower enclosure parts Craft Diston*

I too have a Work Right shower door made by Craft Diston. I need the gray bottom door sweep and am having problems finding the correct one.
I ordered one from CR Lawrence and was not a good match.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## bradbunnin

I, too, need the vinyl sweep for a Craft Diston Prestige MP1000 shower door, 21 1/2" long. And if you can tell me how to remove the old one and install the new one, that would be most helpful. My zip code is 94708. What would the cost, including mailing, be? - Many thanks.


----------



## jallybindi

Did you have any luck on this?


----------



## jallybindi

SABL said:


> Found what seems to be similar to "Sweets" catalogue that I used frequently when doing commercial carpentry. Have a look and see if you can find something that will work.
> 
> Tub And Shower Doors Manufacturers Directory


Where's this from?


----------



## SABL

Hi jallybindi....welcome to TSF. Please do not insert links into any posts made by other members. I have removed the link you inserted into a quote of my previous post.

A brief sampling of the Sweets Catalogue can be found at Online Building Product Catalogs. The master set of these catalogues are expensive and used mainly by commercial construction companies and design/architectural firms.


----------



## mmckay

I also need the vinyl door sweep. Mjn994 or anyone else do you still have any left or does anyone know where to find these?


----------



## mjn994

I have the vinyl for Craft Diston Doors listed on ebay, you can search item number 360386301998. This vinyl is for the 640M, 700M, and 790M opening doors.


----------



## flifus

I had some success in replacing the door sweep from 
Bell Mirror and Glass, Inc.
1-800-658-1641
bellmirrorandglass.com. 

I found them after many phone calls / hours on the net. They are from same area as OME Craft Diston and knew the issue. It is a BLACK vinyl drip edge and sent in 36" size. It is a bit softer than OEM but works very well. They took MC card and shipped it. I think it is a CR Lawrence part, but overall works great. I will continue to try and get OEM replacement from eBay or other source.


----------

